# Tomcat neustarten



## Egyptmaster (26. Feb 2007)

Hi, ich versuche aus einer javaAnwendung herraus, den Tomcatserver neuzustarten, doch bis jetzt ohne Erfolg hat jmd von euch ne Idee? Hab da die bootstrap.jar gefunden, welche die Optionen start und stop kennt, allerdings komme ich da net weiter, ausführen kann ich Sie nicht, wie Windows es kann. Warum hab ich allerdings auch keine Ahnung. Der ErrorStream des Process ist leer.


```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(new String[] {"cmd.exe", "/c","C:\\Programme\\\"Apache Software Foundation\"\\\"Tomcat 5.5\"\\bin\\bootstrap.jar stop"});
			Scanner scanner = new Scanner(p.getErrorStream());
			while(scanner.hasNext())
				System.out.println(scanner.next());
```

danke


----------



## Guest (26. Feb 2007)

Servus,

ganz einfach. Du möchtest ein Jar-Archive ausführen, dann musst du den Befehl "java -jar" mit einbauen. Dein Beispiel ist für eine .exe gedacht

MfG,
  Thomas


----------



## Guest (27. Feb 2007)

Wenn du es unbedingt über eine Shell machen willst empfehle ich die startup.bat(sh) und shutdown.bat(sh), es gibt aber auch den eleganten weg das über jmx zu machen. Was da alles möglich ist kannst du in der Doku erfahren.

http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/monitoring.html


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Feb 2007)

oder über catalina.bat(sh) start|stop|restart


----------

